# Riding mower problems



## pithwit (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, I have been restoring two older riding mowers, have intermediate ability and have some problems left.

An Ariens RM927. Had carb professionally cleaned and tuned. Changed oil, gas and all filters. Runs for about 7 minutes with a low idle, mower works, but seems to have somewhat low power and then it conks out. Adjust idle up?

A 1991 Murray 38 in rider. Having trouble with gearshift. Was able to get it into neutral to push onto my trailer, but now that I have rolled it off backwards (presumably in neutral) it is stuck in some gear so i cannot start it or move it. Do I have to take the transmission apart or is there some other trick? Tried pushing it back and forth and moving gearshift around. Shift seems awful loose.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

On that Ariens RM, try loosening the gas cap and see if it still conks out after the same amount of time. It could have a bad vent and could be forming a vacuum in the tank. If that doesn't help, check for spark when it dies and see if there is any. The ignition coil could be bad and losing spark when it heats up. I'm not sure on the Murray tractor. Have any pics of the gearshift/transmission? Or what about a model number? Should be under the seat.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

the deck on my mower jambed the gearshift lever and popped the linkage connection off at the transmission. Gear shift lever was real loose and transmission stuck in gear! Got under it and reattached the gearshift lever and now it's fine.

Hope your fix is that simple


----------



## pithwit (Jul 30, 2012)

On the Ariens, I tried loosening gas cap. No change. Not sure what you mean by check for spark...it restarts if that is what you mean...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

When increasing the rpm's did you notice the color of the smoke exuast..blackish to much fuel,could be chock not all the way open.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Right plugs? The thing with the gas cap is to see if you got an airlock. My 37 cockshutt will run for a few minutes now then conk out. I think I have dirt in the fuel line to the float bowl.. It will start when the carb has fuel, then quits when the bowl empties because the fuel flow won't keep up. You did change the fuel filter, right?


----------



## pithwit (Jul 30, 2012)

Perhaps the smoke gets blacker, I'll look for that. But I did not notice this without prompting. The fuel filter is new. The lines look good and seem tight. Gas seems to be getting there at least when I start. Starts right back up after a few minutes and runs for a shorter time if I don't wait too long. If I wait overnight it runs for the same time.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does the ariens have whats called a 'antifire solenoid' under the carb float bowl? If it does thats most likely the reason- those tend to stick closed. It can be bypassed , cleaned ( and hopefully would work) or replaced.

With the murray , its possible water got into it if its sat outside. Or check the brakes - sometimes they seize up as well.

My 90 murray has given me trans shifting issues - today 3rd was as high as it would go - looks like its time for me to pull the trans and check it out .

Ive had a trans on a weedeater literally filled with water - and the indexer shaft was loaded with rust - i used some sand cloth on the indexer, cleaned and greased everything and its run great ever since.


----------



## pithwit (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks on Murray.

Had the Ariens checked out by the local shop. They did it as a favor. They said the ignition coil was fine. They told me to work on the throttle which is moving properly but the connection at the carb is not causing the engine to rev. Something may be wrong with those springs and connections behind the carb. Wish I had a diagram for those.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Note - my murray issue was simple actually - the gear shift lever bolt was loose - D'oh! Its still in shed, need to do some maintence to it anyway.

Im not sure how the areins carb setup is - on my briggs motors- theres 2 springs - one hooked to the governer link to the assembly the throttle cable hooks to - the carb link also hooks to the governer link higher up - which also has a spring surrounding the link .

Its possible while it was in the shop the first time a spring couldve come unhooked.


----------

